# Peanut butter?



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

Anyone find this gives them D?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is a high fat food and that could cause D in some people even if there is no specific intolerance to peanuts.K.


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

Yes, I've found peanuts and peanut butter to increase diarrhea. Other nuts don't seem to affect me the same. Peanuts are actually a legume like beans and peas.


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

hm thought as much - ok then any suggestins for D-free topppings which dont include marmite, sugar (ie jams) or marg?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you tolerate small amounts of lactose?Fat-free/low fat versions of cream cheese? (if it is the fat that is the problem)Or to reduce the chance of lactose take yogurt then drain it (cloth lined funnel) for a few hours till it has a cream cheese consistancy.I know here there are some sugar-free jams, but they will have some sugars from the original fruits.You could see if other nut-butters bother you, but they might still have the fat.K.


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

dont think the fat in ltd amounts is too much of a problem, dairy is a trigger tried some goats cheese was ok but think I had too much got the gurgles - Im one of thos ethat have diff triggers on diff days nothing has the same reaction twice?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Food is not the only trigger and IBS has a tendancy to wax and wane.Many find that sometimes when it is waning they can eat many things and when it is waxing everything triggers them.Usually food triggers if it is really that food will bother you pretty much every time you eat it.With dairy if it is a milk protein that is a problem then goats milk/cheese may be ok, but if it is lactose, then goat cheese may be a problem (and the gurgling is a more typical lactose reaction) as soft cheeses (which most of the goat cheese I see is) still have some lactose in it. Aged hard cheeses and yogurt have very little lactose as the bacteria used to make the product eat lactose and digest it into other things.K.


----------



## 23106 (Feb 9, 2007)

I am a major peanut butter addict, but when I went to a dietician for IBS-D she told me I didn't have to take it out of my diet. She was more concerned about whole nuts, whole grains, raw veggies, etc. which she considered difficult to digest. She also wanted me to eliminate coffee, lactose, and alcohol. Her advice didn't work and I stopped trying to control IBS-D via diet. Instead I turned to probiotics (Florastor, Kombucha), "New IBS Solution" antibiotics, and other over the counter remedies (Calcium, Digestive Advantage, Charcoal, etc.). These didn't prove to be successful for me either. The last few times I had regularity (and such occasions have been rare for years), it was while travelling. I was baffled. Travel is often stressful, and I tended to have more no-no items while traveling like alcohol and heavy meals, so it didn't make any sense. What I didn't think about was that when I travel I often have little to no access to peanut butter.This week I decided to remove peanut butter (Smuckers All Natural) from the diet and all of a sudden I am regular again. It's been only a day, and let's see how long it lasts. If the cure for me is this simple I will be rejoicing but kicking myself for not figuring it out sooner.Anybody else have good results by eliminating peanut butter from the diet?


----------

